# Do Snails Like Algae Wafers?



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

My apple snail is kind of lacking in algae for him to eat... so I was wondering, can they eat algae wafers?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, they love them and they also love just about any kind of fresh green veggie too.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup, they can eat them, these are what I mainly feed my snails along with Hikari crab cuisine, occasionally when I remember I will feed them veggies but they hate pea and carrot, trust me to have fussy snails lol


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

I love watching my snail eat on the algae wafers, its pritty awesome! lol

But I'm mildly confused, I thought the the most common type of apple snail sold will not eat fresh vegetation?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

They do, I find holes in all my plants lol


----------

